# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  как пригласить к себе, преданных-санкиртанщиков!

## .Сергей.

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.
Насколько знаю, есть группы преданных, которые путешествуют по России и распространяют книги Шрилы Прабхупады, так сказать "мобильные санкиртанщики". Подскажите: куда можно обратиться или кто знает, каким образом можно пригласить такую группу к себе? (на Сахалин :smilies: ) также интересны все нюансы и тонкости в данном вопросе.

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Серегй.

----------

